# Having Trouble Coping without Zelnorm



## 19522 (Aug 28, 2006)

My doctor put me on Zelnorm last summer and it helped me a great deal. I could have cried when they took it off the market.Life without Zelnorm has been nothing short of miserable. My doctor is going to giving me Amitiza, but there has been a considerable delay in getting clearance from my insurance company to pay for it.I have tried over the counter laxatives, eating oatmeal, drinking prune juice and nothing seems to help my constipation.Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 21589 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel. I tryed my best to ignore my IBS symptoms for years in agony and finally doctored and doctored till I got a script for zelnorm. I was only on it for 6 months and it was doing wonders for me until it got pulled from the market. I feel I'm back to the drawing board looking for new answers. I did find a generic form of it from India and am going to give it a try, its called Tegibs and its manufactured by a very large well known company in India (Torrent Pharmaceuticals). Its a publicly traded company so one can assume its trustworthy. I haven't received my shipment yet but I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## 19009 (Apr 24, 2007)

Ever since they took Zelnorm off of the market, I have not been doing too well. I was told to get Digestive Advantage and nothing happened for 6 days. I had to use a laxative to get rid of what was compiling in my gut. I am concerned because laxatives are so harsh on the system. I am eating more fibrous foods. My doctor said that there were two medication options currently but one is too new to tell the affects and the other isn't as potent as Zelnorm was.I guess in one instance I am forced to be diligent in eating my fibrous foods, but at the same time, there is still a risk of being constipated and miserable. Has anyone taken Miralax? Does it work?Please advise.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Everyone asking these question should consider using osmotic laxatives. They all draw water into the colon and are pretty nuch thought to be safe for very long term use because they aren't "stimulants" in that they don't force the muscles of the colon to contract. Increased water in the colon naturally gets the gut moving. It can take as long as a week for any of these things to work, and sometimes you need a combination of osmotics to get the desired daily bm. It will take some time to find the right routine, but when you do it pays off.Miralax (Glycolax) -- over the counter and via prescription (probably cheaper by script right now). This is a modified version of a colon cleanse with no upper limit for dosing, so you can take as much as you need. I find this osmotic is also really great at softening the stool and helps my hemmies A LOT.Magnesium -- most people do best on either magnesium oxide or magnesium citrate. Start with a moderate dose and cut back or increase depending on your response.Lacutlose -- synthetic sugar that also pulls water into the colon. Only available via prescription. It's called a "prebiotic." It causes gas. Sometimes this side effect is unmanageable and many people prefer not to take it for that reason. I take my dose before beddtime and the gas is pretty limited due to the fact that the colon slows down while you sleep. I still do have some gas but it's not a big deal for me.All osmotics can cause cramping and it's important to know this, because it's easy to confuse pain from IBS with pain from these meds. Sometimes it means you're taking too much, and sometimes it means that particular osmotic isn't right for you.Remember to give each of these options 5-7 days to reach full effect. Miralax may take as little as 4 days, according to the label. Hope this helps a little.DanaAlso, consider adding in 200mg stool softener every day. If nothing else, it makes pushing a little less painful.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

dana,I do take osmostics- my problem is I need the PUSH of a promotility drug- i do take reglan but the am zelnorm really gives me that last bm that cleans me out- otherwise i still need to go and cant even though everything is watery- just wont come out....zelnorm alone would do nothing for me- i need the combo....think amitiza would be of any value to me?I may have to resort to a stimulant along with the osmotiocs to get that perisatlic mmovement.... Im scared to depend on stimulants but what other choice do i have?


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't know about you all, but osmotic laxitives don't work at all for me, and when I was given lactulose, I literally wanted to die because of how bloated and swollen I was. My skin stretched to its Max that day. Only saline laxitives work for me.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok, this is an interesting question you're asking-- have you been formally diagnosed with any degree of impaired motility? (sorry if you told me this already)My gastro was always questioning my perception of how much I truly need to go on a daily basis, and reminds me not to underestimate the fact that the colon and rectum can continue to spasm all day if you have IBS, which feels a lot like needing to go. And also, just because there's more stool in there, it doesn't actually mean you "need" to get it out. I mean, people walk around with an average of 3 days stool in the colon and have no problems. So, feeling like you need to go and actually needing to go more are 2 different things. An antispasmotic was suggested to me, but I rejected it out of fear that the constipating effects would be too much.Amitiza might help you, I really couldn't say. It works much less effectively for me than my current rountine -- 1 Tbsp Lactulose and 17mg Miralax per day. Plus is gives me really bad cramps. However, it's worth a shot IMO.Dana


----------



## 23163 (Dec 17, 2005)

I have started this Tegibs medication a few weeks ago. I cannot say for sure yet, but for now seems like its the real thing rather than some placebo. I had many doubts before ordering it from India, but my desperation went overboard so I'm ready to try anything!! Anyone else tried it?


----------



## 23713 (Apr 5, 2007)

I haven't even been completely off Zelnorm yet and life has been fairly miserable. I have weaned myself from 6mg twice daily to every other day to make my supply last longer. I take 2 caps (34gm) of Miralax each night as well. I take Librax for abdominal spasm/pain-hardly ever needed that while on Zelnorm. I have also had a lot of problems with reflux lately, GI thinks it is probably due to Zelnorm withdrawl, so now I'm on Reglan and Zegrid. My doc also suggested I try probiotics to see if that helps bloating. I have been really depressed lately, and it's hard to say what works because there are good days and bad days when I look 7 months pregnant. The best was defending my laxative habit in the middle of a crowded pharmacy when my insurance company refused to fill my Miralax rx for more than recommended dose of 17gms daily. Anyway, trying to take it one day at a time, but I really worry that osmotics alone are not going to work when my Zelnorm runs out.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't tried Tegibs, but at this point with Zelmac unavailable from anywhere trustworthy I'm willing to try anything that even sounds legit. Where did you order from if I might ask? Does it come in Torrent Pharma's original packaging or loose?


----------



## 15734 (Apr 16, 2006)

I googled Tegibs and it showed up at freedom-pharmacy.com. Does anyone know whether this is a reputable supplier?


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I talked to a doctor in India and tegibs is being used over there. Yes I also saw freedom pharmacy link but have been hesitant.I will probably try to get it.Zelnorm /Zelmac is available for mexico and also from medsmex. I have confirmed it.I would think medsmex is more reliable than freedom pharmacy. If you check google - there are a lot of other sites which carry tegibs but have *exactly* the same content as freedom-pharmacy (e.g. discreetmd.com). Their shipping is from various points and they have no phone number. Given that there is a lot of fake medicines sold within India itself(I know since I lived there), I would first suggest trying to get it from someone who travelled there / otherwise get it off the internetA generic is also available from China. Check Jeff Roberts posting made a few days back


----------



## 22695 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi, i know how you feel...i had been on Zelnorm for one month, it was beginning to help and the constant cramps were lessening...then came the day i read it had been pulled. i have been taking Miralax now for 2 weeks and it is helping with the C, but now i am constantly crampy and nauseated, and feeling pretty depressed, want to sleep all the time. i am pretty much on a liquid/soft food diet for the time being. I've lost 10 lbs in a month. i pretty much feel horrible all of the time. i hope we all get better someday.Nita


----------



## 23163 (Dec 17, 2005)

I hate life....Tegibs is horrible, I ordered it from alldaychemist, have been taking it on and off for about 2 weeks and I'm in pain everywhere, and the effect is not the same as of zelnorm. I think this drug is more of a plain laxative,and not a great one, whatever they say that its exactly the same as zelnorm is bogus (at least thats how I feel). I'm going to the doctor in a few days to check up and see if any damages have been done, and then I don't know what I'll do..so sick of it! I wish they'd put back the real zelnorm NOW!!! I still can't believe it happened and under what circumstances...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

consgasbloty--thanks so much for the update on tegibs. but so sorry to hear it isn't working for you and that you're feeling so poorly. that's a good idea to go to your doctor just to make sure everything's ok. but that's such a disappointment to hear tegibs isn't like zelnorm. just yesterday i had been thinking about tegibs and planning on trying it when my zelnorm stash runs out. it was a ray of hope. now, nothing. yes, i sure wish they'd bring back the real zelnorm now, too! i don't know what i'll do when mine runs out. my doc won't write a script for it so i can't get it online from any place that requires a script.hope you feel better soon...


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

Have you had a GI transit study. Sometimes there is an issue with gastroperesis in which case fiber is the worst thing you can do. My doctors missed this for 4 years and I really suffered. I did cry when they took Zelnorm off the market and I have called the FDA daily. My doctor said to do this and to write letters. Lots of letters! He said it is the only chance for it to come back. None of the 6 doctors I have seen agree with the FDA's decision. They are very upset about it. Some people simply need this medication. My doctor also told me to get a lawyer because my health will be at risk with out this medication. ( I have been to the ER 3x) I have been prescribed 17 medicatons instead of Zelnorm! The FDA is at this point doing nothing for emergency use for people, so I assume they are not taking this very seriously yet. I have been on a juice diet with the use of enemas for a month and even I have lost 18 pounds, it is helping with the pain at least. I am taking amitiza and unfortunately it isn't working for me. Have you asked your doctor for samples? Sometimes they are able to get them. Certainly there are some people who just need to get Zelnorm. If nothing else works for you, travel to get it. It is not worth living like this. Even two of my GI doctors are suggesting that some of his patients travel. I would have done this already had I the money. Some of my friends are bringing it for me in August. It is legal in their country. If you know of anyone who isn't an American citizen, they can legally have it here if it is prescribed to them. This is just an idea. I am not saying you should do this, but if you are very miserable it is an option.


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

Are people really taking Reglan this much? Make sure you look up TD so you can understand what the consequences are. There is a pretty high percentage of people who get this horrible syndrome. If you notice any twitching or mouth smacking stop immediately. Try to get Domperidone with an IND from Canada. This is a safer version. The reason it isn't legal here is because no drug company wanted to pick it up. It is preferred to Reglan everywhere else. I am not saying that Reglan will effect you but regular GP's don't really know this information. GI specialists do. It is also only approved for a short time because of its danger.


----------



## Novella (Apr 7, 2007)

I have been on Zelnorm for 3 yrs.. It was devasting to me when I couldn't get it any longer..I tried Amitiza & had terrible reactions from the medication...So I did go to Nogales, Mexico last week....They are now getting Zelmac which is the European name for Zelnorm...I bought all that they had & am back on the Zelmac..I am feeling so much better & could tell immediately that it was helping my iBS-C & my terrible cramps & bloating that I have with this...So if any of you, can make it to Mexico..I thought that I would share the information...I also went online & google- Zelmac Drug in Mexico....You can read about the Mexican people who have IBS & that is why they are allowed the medication...There is a great number of Mexican people with IBS-C & they use this drug...So I am feeling so much better now..The packaging is Zelmac & Novartis is on the box - 6mgs...I hope this can help some of you that have suffered like I have without Zelnorm...The pharmacy that I went too was very knowledgable about Zelmac & knew about the FDA taking it off of the market in USA & Canada..I used San Bosco Farmacia..right across the border...Phone # (520)750-3594..also pharmacist told me to call before I come to make should they had the Zelmac...I did try to order in Switzerland but that pharmacy has stopped orders to the USA....I felt very comfortable in buying it in Mexico..


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I have to be careful with fiber. In fact I stay far away from bran and other insoluable fibers as they just pile up in my system and create blockages due to my slow gut transit. I've had the gut transit study and my gut is way out of the norm. The only thing that helps me is the Zelnorm. Without that I simply can't have a BM.


----------



## 23713 (Apr 5, 2007)

I did write a letter to the FDA that was posted awhile back on this website, but does anyone know phone # to call? Also, has anyone ordered on-line from Mexico? My PCP and GI both disagree with decision to take Zelnorm off the market, however, neither is willing to write me a prescription. Still taking Zelnorm every other day, and the off days I get the cramping and bloating without fail. My GI doc suggested I try probiotics, which for $38.00, have done absolutly nothing to minimize symptoms.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Megan, I ordered online from Mexico but it hasn't arrived yet. I'll let you know when it does as to whether it's the real thing or a placebo. If you are really desperate order the meds from the online pharmacy and take a chance like I did. It takes 2-3 weeks to get the order.


----------



## amj (Dec 26, 2001)

Gailsusan, Did you use medsmex or another site? Did you need a prescription?I have checked medsmex and it seems fairly straight forward. I will be watching with interest. I have a little Zelnorm left to get me through at a reduced dosage for a few weeks, but would sure like to have a dependable source that does not require the loooong drive to Mexico. Losing Zelnorm has been a huge set back. For those with concerns about Miralax: I use Miralax, and have for 4 years. It takes time to adjust the dosage to just right, but it is so much more effective as an adjunct to Zelnorm. Also, my "just right" dosage changes with the situation- really stressed and/or traveling- take more, not so stressed at home - take less.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

GailSusan, thanks so much for the info. yes, what site did you use? i hope this site doesn't require a script since my dr won't write one for what she feels are liability reasons--also won't do an ind b/c of the formidable paperwork involved. i'm trying to find a new gastro dr but that takes a six to eight week wait around here so that'll be a while. how did you pay on this site--credit card or money order? i'm a little leery of a credit card pmt with a mexican online pharmacy...thanks so much for your help and advice! i sure do hope this site works out!!!


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

annie7 said:


> GailSusan, thanks so much for the info. yes, what site did you use? i hope this site doesn't require a script since my dr won't write one for what she feels are liability reasons--also won't do an ind b/c of the formidable paperwork involved. i'm trying to find a new gastro dr but that takes a six to eight week wait around here so that'll be a while. how did you pay on this site--credit card or money order? i'm a little leery of a credit card pmt with a mexican online pharmacy...thanks so much for your help and advice! i sure do hope this site works out!!!


I ordered Zelmac last night from medsmex.com using a credit card. I had the same reservations as you but I am pretty desperate and decided to take a chance. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

fizzixgal--did you need a script to get zelmac from medsmex? thanks so much for your help and info! what a relief it would be to find a reliable source for zelnorm.


----------



## amj (Dec 26, 2001)

I also would like to know about the prescription question. Do you need one for medsmex? i have an appt next week, and my doctor might consider writing one if i have all my ducks in a row, so would someone who has ordered please answer the question- just yes or no. Thank you.


----------



## 13951 (Apr 26, 2007)

Consgasbloty said:


> I have started this Tegibs medication a few weeks ago. I cannot say for sure yet, but for now seems like its the real thing rather than some placebo. I had many doubts before ordering it from India, but my desperation went overboard so I'm ready to try anything!! Anyone else tried it?


I am also taking Tegibs since Zelnorm has been taking off the market, and it work almost as good as Zelnorm. But how did you get it? I personally got through a Canadian pharmacy online using my one year worth Zelnorm doctor prescription as Tegibs apparently is the generic form of Zelnorm. Please, let me know!!!Thanks.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Medsmex FAQ says they do not require a prescription because everything they sell is uncontrolled (i.e. OTC) in Mexico.The big drawback is the price - $70 for a pkg of 30 tabs. Several online pharmacies, all based in SE Asia or India sell Tegibs for MUCH less than that (google Freedom Pharmacy), but someone here (Ramana?) had a bad experience so I have been skeptical that the real Torrent generic is available online.July, would you mind sharing the name of the pharmacy you ordered from?


----------



## 23163 (Dec 17, 2005)

July said:


> I am also taking Tegibs since Zelnorm has been taking off the market, and it work almost as good as Zelnorm. But how did you get it? I personally got through a Canadian pharmacy online using my one year worth Zelnorm doctor prescription as Tegibs apparently is the generic form of Zelnorm. Please, let me know!!!Thanks.


Hi, I got it from alldaychemist.com (indian pharmacy). It was relatively cheap and I didn't need a prescription. But right now, I'm not taking it. I think its sort of weird and its definitely not exactly the same as zelnorm. I might come back to it though as I'm totally screwed up right now. regardless...i think we should all continue to fight the FDA for the zelnorm, because otherwise they might conclude that its not such a big deal and thus never put it back on the market!!!!!!!


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm a little bit offended when people says or thinks that here in Mexico we don't take meds but "placebos", and no, not everything is OTC. Aspirins and no dangerous meds are OTC, like anywhere else. But yes, there are not the same restrictions as in the US. The brand name for tegaserod in Mexico is Zelmac, as I have never used it, don't know if it's OTC.Just FYI.T.


----------



## 13951 (Apr 26, 2007)

fizzixgal said:


> Medsmex FAQ says they do not require a prescription because everything they sell is uncontrolled (i.e. OTC) in Mexico.The big drawback is the price - $70 for a pkg of 30 tabs. Several online pharmacies, all based in SE Asia or India sell Tegibs for MUCH less than that (google Freedom Pharmacy), but someone here (Ramana?) had a bad experience so I have been skeptical that the real Torrent generic is available online.July, would you mind sharing the name of the pharmacy you ordered from?


That is Medisave.ca. Note, if you look into their website, neither Zelnorm, nor Zelmac or Tegibs are actually listed. but if you call their 1-877... toll free # they'll tell you they have both Zelmac and Tebrid available. I recently got 180 tablets priced for $289, plus $14 shipping. I am about the order my next (and last) batch as after that my doctor's prescription will be over with. If you have one still valid, go ahead!! Hope this helps.


----------



## 13951 (Apr 26, 2007)

Consgasbloty said:


> Hi, I got it from alldaychemist.com (indian pharmacy). It was relatively cheap and I didn't need a prescription. But right now, I'm not taking it. I think its sort of weird and its definitely not exactly the same as zelnorm. I might come back to it though as I'm totally screwed up right now. regardless...i think we should all continue to fight the FDA for the zelnorm, because otherwise they might conclude that its not such a big deal and thus never put it back on the market!!!!!!!


I completely agree with you. I felt really alone till I found this website literally by mistake!! I personally wrote the the FDA a few times, they said some point they will review the matter.... Is there anything we can do all together? Is anybody doing anything more than writing e-mails to the FDA that I should know about? Does anybody know any doctor who could back us up in any shape or form? Can we be joint in effectively communicating to the FDA and make sure they UNDERSTAND what is going on with us and what they are supposed to be doing instead of going in the opposite direction? I had a hell of a time and even lost my job a few years ago because of my IBS-C. I am now working and doing fine, I do not want to go back to hell once again!!!


----------



## 13951 (Apr 26, 2007)

jaizblessed said:


> Ever since they took Zelnorm off of the market, I have not been doing too well. I was told to get Digestive Advantage and nothing happened for 6 days. I had to use a laxative to get rid of what was compiling in my gut. I am concerned because laxatives are so harsh on the system.
> 
> I am eating more fibrous foods. My doctor said that there were two medication options currently but one is too new to tell the affects and the other isn't as potent as Zelnorm was.
> 
> ...


I used Miralax which did nothing but made me bloating as never before. No good results whatsoever. I rather felt obstructed. Maybe for many others works.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi July--thanks for your info. there's a couple of things going on about getting zelnorm back that i found out about from other threads. one is --Angela has started a blog "bring zelnorm back now" and has said she plans to attend the as of yet unscheduled public advisory committee meeting that the fda is supposed to have re the zelnorm withdrawal. she has asked all of us to send signed copies of our letters to the fda to her so she can take them to the meeting. you can find out more about all this on her blog-here's the link: http://bringzelnormback.blogspot.comalso there is the zelnorm action group over on yahoo groups. i haven't had time to get over there lately. i think it was started by members on this board. here's the link to that: http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/ibspag


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Titania, I'm sorry and I don't think anyone meant to imply that all medications available in Mexico were placebos, only that some online pharmacies that advertise that they use sources within Mexico have a reputation for shipping worthless placebos. It is difficult to get reliable information as to which ones are reliable, but medsmex.com for one does seem to be one of the more reliable ones as far as quality, though some customers do report a month's wait to receive their orders. As to medicines being OTC in Mexico, what I wrote is that medsmex.com sells only those medicines that are OTC in Mexico, which as you note includes many that are more tightly controlled in the US, including Zelmac; not that everything is OTC in Mexico. Sorry for any misunderstanding.July, did you order your last shipment of Tegibs after Canada banned Zelmac? If so, I wonder how they can continue to ship either Zelmac or Tegibs (Tegrib? is that the same as Tegibs?). Maybe it would be better to share this info privately so as not to get them in trouble? If they don't advertise it maybe they cannot sell it openly. Just a thought.


----------



## Yuck! (May 4, 2007)

[I was on Zelnorm for 4 years with good results and no side effects.I tried Amitiza for 10 days and was sick and more miserable than I was with my IBS. I'm now trying Heather's acacia fiber and have had decent results and no gas and bloating with other fiber supplements. It's certainly better than the Amitiza. I'm trying to get regulated with this and wait for zelnorm to come back! If you try the acacia, start slow...1/2 tsp 2x a day. I'm going to slowly increase, but have already had relief. Good luck!


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

fizzixgal, thanks for the explanation. Hope you can get your zelmac or zelnorm soon. CheersT.


----------



## 13951 (Apr 26, 2007)

annie7 said:


> Hi July--thanks for your info. there's a couple of things going on about getting zelnorm back that i found out about from other threads. one is --Angela has started a blog "bring zelnorm back now" and has said she plans to attend the as of yet unscheduled public advisory committee meeting that the fda is supposed to have re the zelnorm withdrawal. she has asked all of us to send signed copies of our letters to the fda to her so she can take them to the meeting. you can find out more about all this on her blog-here's the link: http://bringzelnormback.blogspot.comalso there is the zelnorm action group over on yahoo groups. i haven't had time to get over there lately. i think it was started by members on this board. here's the link to that: http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/ibspag


This is just great!!! Thanks!! I have already contacted the bright and brave Angela and hope everybody else will do the same. I wonder if we could even put some ads on papers and stuff. Anybody knows the rules?


----------



## amj (Dec 26, 2001)

I ordered from supersavermeds.com (Indian pharmacy that others are using) today. The confirmation tells me that I am ordering Tegibs, a generic form, which i have not taken before- always used Zelnorm-but am willing to try. The price was about half what medsmex charged for Novartis Zelnorm. I only ordered a month worth, so that if this bombs I am not out too much. Some people have mentioned having trouble with Tegibs. What should i look for that would be different? Different side effects, or perhaps less effectiveness against IBS? I was using 6mg Zelnorm 2x daily to control my symptoms. I am currently on once a day to extend the duration of my stash, but definitely can tell a difference in my symptoms with the reduced dosage. If Tegibs is too different, i will go with medsmex, but am not sure what will define "different". Can anyone help?PS I still ultimately want Zelnorm returned to the US, and am only "off-shoring" out of desperation until such time that it is again available at home. The FDA is on a slippery slope here, and patients are the ones who will most suffer- what's next? My doctor suspects Celebrex is on the target board.


----------



## BRB (May 14, 2007)

Dana_S said:


> Everyone asking these question should consider using osmotic laxatives. They all draw water into the colon and are pretty nuch thought to be safe for very long term use because they aren't "stimulants" in that they don't force the muscles of the colon to contract. Increased water in the colon naturally gets the gut moving. It can take as long as a week for any of these things to work, and sometimes you need a combination of osmotics to get the desired daily bm. It will take some time to find the right routine, but when you do it pays off.
> 
> Miralax (Glycolax) -- over the counter and via prescription (probably cheaper by script right now). This is a modified version of a colon cleanse with no upper limit for dosing, so you can take as much as you need. I find this osmotic is also really great at softening the stool and helps my hemmies A LOT.
> 
> ...


------- Osmotic laxatives are not the point blank cure all. I was placed on Miralax and nothing happened except for increased bloating with gut wrenching gas pains.


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

Hi, sorry to see so much suffering. I tried Miralax and was sick from it. Now I have to eat a bowl of high fiber cereal, take konstyl fiber and eat 3 or 4 prunes. I went back to using my left over zelnorm but it won't last forever. It is taking me a long time to get back on track. IBS is so painful and makes me very tired. I sent an e-mail to FDA telling them that I wanted zelnorm back on the market. I doubt my doctor will be willing to go through the hassle of forms to make an exception in my case. I don't think it is right for the government to do this. I think they should just put a warning on the box or have the pharmacy put a warning on the print out.I am pretty much sick over the whole thing and I live very far away from Mexico.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Joan, I just ordered from mexico today. The people on the BB are having a good experience with it--is the same thing. maybe that's an option for you too.


----------



## amj (Dec 26, 2001)

Ordered from India- it came it 3 weeks from the date of the order- impressive. However, I was very careful to read all of their directions on their website, because I almost did something that they said not to do, and that would have been bad.Here is the key thing:Orders are shipped from overseas in under 2 business days by AIRMAIL, and will be delivered by your local postal service within 7-14 business days (2-3 weeks) from the date of order.Since no other methods of shipment are available at this time, any requests for anything else (e.g. FedEx Next Day Air, UPS 2nd Day, etc.) entered into the "Comments/Instructions" section will lead to an automatic order cancellation and refund being issued to avoid any disputes due to miscommunication.They were prompt, and the stuff that came is Tegibs- Tegeserod Maleate 6 mg made by Torrent- a manufacturer of many generic drugs (In fact, on their website they trumpet how they are now making a name brand drug for Novartis-not zelnorm, but some other- the politics of pharmaceuticals is weird).Anyways- i have been taking from my stash of zelnorm in the morning and taking the tegibs in the evening for comparison (I am a 2 a day person)- it has only been 3 days, not long enough for me to be sure of whether this is going to work, but long enough to know that it is not going to make me sick.As far as the heat goes, I live in Texas. they could make the stuff in the arctic and it would not matter, because it is still going to end up in my battered mailbox out on a country lane in the middle of a Texas summer anyways- just like all my other medication, because my insurance requires that we mail order everything.My only complaint with the Indian source- it came in a plain white envelope with a smidgeon of bubble wrap, no box, just the individual blister sheets with the tablets. On the outside were two 20 rupee stamps. Since I was not expecting the pills for another month or so, I was wondering who I know in India who would be sending me a letter. I opened it and realized what it was. They survived and seemed fine, but that could spell trouble since my mailmain is Bubba "The Masher" Jones, the terror of all Texas mail.


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

I've decided to go ahead and order zelmac from Mexico. Will wait until my stash runs low (about a month's or two worth). I am glad there is a source for the medicine and I am happy I found this board with the information. But, I am so unhappy with the us government and the medical establishment for doing this to us.


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

GailSusan said:


> I have to be careful with fiber. In fact I stay far away from bran and other insoluable fibers as they just pile up in my system and create blockages due to my slow gut transit. I've had the gut transit study and my gut is way out of the norm. The only thing that helps me is the Zelnorm. Without that I simply can't have a BM.


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

I also have a problem wtih fiber, plus the fact that I'm allergic to wheat doesn't help at all. I miss Zelnorm tremendously. It was like a miracle drug. Does anyone believe if we started a petition to get it back that it might work. There are so many people who really need this medication. If the doctors don't agree it should be taken off the market, I don't understand why it happened. I certainly don't want to take medicine that is unsafe, but I've found nothing else that helps me. Probiotics are useless. Even my druggist told me they wouldn't work even close to what Zelnorm did. They didn't have any alternative for me. Neither did my doctor.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

ej, there is a list of organizations to write and people to call at the top of the main IBS forum. As for immediate help, I and many others have ordered from medsmex from Mexico and are having good luck.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

whoops, the zenorm contact info is under the "constiipation specific medication" forum.


----------

